# Rev needle is moving up and down by 50-100 rpm on idle



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 2014 Cruze Equip (auto transmission) Australian model. Rev needle is moving up and down by 50-100 rpm on idle (regardless of which gear selected. Mileage is 46000km. I took it to dealer and after 4 days later they told me that for this age and mileage it is normal. Yeah but I checked at least 4 other Cruze cars those older than my car and with more mileage. Rev needle was not moving even 1 rpm on those cars. I also checked some other cars different brand, same, rev needle doesn't move on idle at all. 

If my car is normal then all others in the world not normal 

Although car is still under factory warranty, dealer told me that they would charge me labour fee to find that exact cause of the issue. This is funny... I raised this with Holden the manufacturing company in Australia. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is normally a sign of a vacuum leak. Check your dip stick for a solid seal. Also, does the Holden Cruze have a PCV valve? If so it may be leaking. I know http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/175793-cruze-1-4l-gen1-pcv-system-explained.html is for the North American 1.4T engine but it will be similar for all the Ecotec engines used in the 1st Generation Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Agreed, unstable idle is probably a vac leak.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

obermd said:


> This is normally a sign of a vacuum leak. Check your dip stick for a solid seal. Also, does the Holden Cruze have a PCV valve? If so it may be leaking. I know http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/175793-cruze-1-4l-gen1-pcv-system-explained.html is for the North American 1.4T engine but it will be similar for all the Ecotec engines used in the 1st Generation Cruze.


My car has 2 litre non-turbo engine. I am not sure if it has PCV valve or not. To be honest I don't understand from car mechanics at all. I would assume whatever you suspect should be thought by dealer as well. My car stayed with them 4 days. Trying to organize another dealer visit.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

wrx5 said:


> My car has 2 litre non-turbo engine.


No, it most certainly does *not* have a 2.0l non-turbo engine.

If it is 2.0l, it is a turbo-diesel.

If it has no turbo-charger it is a 1.8.

I suggest that you take it to another dealer, it sounds like the one you are dealing with is useless.

I can't recommend any in Sydney, maybe one of the other Aussies who lives there can.


----------

